
The Unintended Consequences of Rogers' Packet Shaping - pg
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/1859/
======
danielha
_This has led to a technical "cat and mouse" game, with Rogers now one of the
only ISPs in the world to simply degrade encrypted traffic._

Wow; that is so stupid.

Reading something like this always sparks some net neutrality support inside
of me, but otherwise I'm still on the fence (leaning either way depending on
the time of day). The principles of net neutrality are sound, but increased
regulation always makes me wary. There may be high costs associated with "a
packet is a packet" philosophy; for example, preserving the current nature of
the Internet with legislation could stifle major overhauls to its core. And it
just seems that some packet bias is necessary to ensure quality services for
specific protocols.

I'd be less hesitant about neutrality if the proposed legislations was truly
fine tuned to just prevent the ISPs from screwing the customers.

------
chris
Interesting, this is also one of the many reasons why Vonage will be unable to
survive on its own, being as they are at the mercy of the last-mile carriers
like Rogers, Comcast, ATT, etc.

